# First tiny mod.



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

My super 40's just came via ups. Having them installed saturday. Thanks Mea for your video that made up my mind.:cheers


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

how did the install go? maybe a sound clip as i was looking to install just a pair of super 40s to hold over until catback. I am planning to cut the resonators behind the 02 sensor out and replace with pipe, and install super 40s. Thanks beforehand.


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

My install went ok, and they sound great. No drone, and just a little louder when first started, and when jumping on it. Just makes it sound like muscle should sound. Type mea in search, and listen to her vid, and car.


----------

